# Hi-Tech Factory In Malaysia



## Balqish (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey guys! Check out this new factory done by our firm....


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

I can't see it.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow..it's invisible!!!! Now that's hii-tec :lol: .


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

absolutely hi-tech ha??????


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

Ermmm??? Where high-tech.....where is the pics??


----------



## Balqish (Feb 10, 2006)

*Error on displayed photo ~ don't blame me...*



forrestcat said:


> Wow..it's invisible!!!! Now that's hii-tec :lol: .


"Sometime, words can describe what kind of person he is"


----------



## Balqish (Feb 10, 2006)

*Here you are...*

"It is the province of knowledge to speak and it is the privilege of wisdom to listen"


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

By szehoong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Multimedia Development Corporation
by Zairi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*The western transport terminal,Putrajaya/Cyberjaya*

































































Food court


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Photos by Zairi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MICROSOFT CHAIRMAN BILL GATE IN KUALA LUMPUR*
Original caption: Microsoft Corp chairman, Bill Gates speaks during 
a launch in Kuala Lumpur, September 13, 2000. Gates is a member of the 
Malaysia's Multimedia Super Corridor's (MSC).*The MSC, a 750-sq km zone 
south of Kuala Lumpur*, is designated as a hub for development of multimedia 
products and services. REUTERS/Str 
Image: © Reuters/CORBIS


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The INVENTQJAYA Building
The InventQJaya is a four-storey research laboratory and office building situated in the heart of Cyberjaya. It houses a NANO Lab, an independent structure designed to avoid the absorption of vibrations and zero ground settlement from the main building.










Putrajaya/Cyberjaya


----------



## AhChuan (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ ^^ Nice. So high-tech!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Balqish said:


> Hey guys! Check out this new factory done by our firm....


Thanks Balqish!...


----------



## Balqish (Feb 10, 2006)

*Reply*

Thanks a lot, Nazrey!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

what buiding is that, Balqish? what firm are you woring in?

looks nice and cute


----------



## Balqish (Feb 10, 2006)

TYW said:


> what buiding is that, Balqish? what firm are you woring in?
> 
> looks nice and cute


The client for this building is one of the PROTON's vendor. It's in Perak. My firm doing architecture & interior design. Currently we're working on this one interesting project at Abu Dhabi - skycrapper. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SEBERANG PERAI, Penang
Owner: M/S DIC COMPOUND (M) SDN BHD










KUALA KETIL, KEDAH
Owner: M/S ISOTRON










KULIM HI-TECH PARK, Kedah
Owner: M/S CELESTICA (M) SDN


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-edit-


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Royal Selangor Pewter Factory *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MTrans*
Malaysia own monorail/bus Company
MTrans monorail and buses are manufactured in Rawang, 30km north of Kuala Lumpur, with its facilities spreading over a 22-acre industrial land. The plant is equipped with state-of-the-art high precision, high speed specialist equipment to undertake the manufacturing of trains and buses.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DELL @ Cyberjaya, Selangor
by Uno Momento


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

InventQjaya Building, Cyberjaya, Selangor


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Royal Selangor Pewter Factory *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Royal Selangor Pewter Factory Entrance
by JoeBX










by ijcastro


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by JoeBX


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Technology Park Malaysia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technology Park Malaysia - Solar Photovoltaic Grid Connected Power Plant
State-of-the-art Solar Power System.










Mimos Internet Building, Technology Park Malaysia, Kuala Lumpur










Asia Pacific Institute of Information Technology (APIIT)










Audio & Visual Projection System for Enterprise 4 Building in Technology Park Malaysia, Bukit Jalil.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

awesome complex


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Caccina Sofa Showroom & Factory*
Location	:	Lot 32344, Taman Perindustrian Puchong Utama, Mukim Petaling, Daerah Petaling, Selangor.
Sector	:	industrial
Project Value	:	RM 5,600,000
Year	:	2003

Image credit - Laurent Lim Architect


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Faber-Castell factory*
> Malaysia
> 
> The biggest Faber-Castell factory in Asia (Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur). In the glass tower you find the biggest pencil of the world which is part of the Guiness Book of Records. The pencil is 19 meters high and has a real lead and could be used for writing, if somebody could hold it.





















*New manufacturing plant in Malaysia*










Opening the second International Group Meeting in Ciré (Trento) on 25 June, the president of the Daldoss Group, Luca Daldoss, introduced the project of building the new manufacturing plant.
Because of the increase in volume of Daldoss's main products and the introduction of the new D®One range of lifts, we decided to establish new manufacturing facilities in Malaysia.

Why Malaysia?
This is a growing country with a lot of advantages in term of low labour costs and row material costs. In addition, infrastructure and transportation are well developed, making it easier to set up the new factory in this country. During the last 15 years, the local government has been giving a lot of facilities to foreign investors, so that many companies could succesfully establish manufacturing facilities in Malaysia. These are only some of the several reasons that brought us to this decision.

The new factory will mainly produce standard components, which will be used for all Daldoss products, especially those one for the new D®One. Meanwhile, the production plant in Italy will be expanded, especially in the sheet metal working area and the assembling department of the finished products for the European markets.

This is a fantastic chance for the Group to grow and become more and more competitive.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ericson Regional HQ, Cyberjaya, Selangor


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DHL HQ, Cyberjaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> BMW HQ , Cyberjaya


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

-delete-


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks like normal industrial buildings for me. :dunno:


----------



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

I think the thread is about buildings of high tech companies in Malaysia and not high tech 'looking' buildings...even then, why? were you expecting robots guarding the buildings or sumthin?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Stevian Biotechnological Plant, Labu Technology Park


Stevian Biotech
by [email protected]


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> Felda Agricultural Laboratory, Labu Technology Park


Felda Biotechnology Centre


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Panasonic LCD TV (Viera Series) To Manufacture In Malaysia Plant
http://www.guide2lcdtv.com/2008/manufacturer/panasonic-lcd-tv-viera-series-manufacture/










Japan’s IPS Alpha Technology Ltd and Panasonic Group will invest 65 million ringgit (18.26 million U.S. dollars) in a Malaysia facility to produce liquid crystal display (LCD) television, which basically is Panasonic Viera Series LCD TV.

A new production line will be setup within Panasonic’s TV production plant in Shah Alam to produce LCD TV module (example like LCD TV mainboard). The new subsidiary of IPS Alpha Technology Himeji, IPS Alpha Technology Malaysia Sdn. Bhd. Will start operation by February 2009 with initial output of 50,000 units per month, and future will raise output to 3 million units per year.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *Faber-Castell factory*
> Malaysia
> 
> The biggest Faber-Castell factory in Asia (Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur). In the glass tower you find the biggest pencil of the world which is part of the Guiness Book of Records. The pencil is 19 meters high and has a real lead and could be used for writing, if somebody could hold it.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

